# How long does it take!!!ADGA



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

How long does it usually take for the ADGA to get back my registration papers after a transfer !?! I sent them out a week or too ago!


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

On the website there is a block that says what date they are caught up to. Something like: work recieved by mo/date/ year complete.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Generally, it takes about 3 weeks, give or take a couple of days. At this time of the year with all the kidding going on,
it might take longer. (Or, maybe they hired more help and it will take less?) But count on 3 weeks from the time you mailed it.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I would think 3 wks would be a fair time estimate. Like mentioned you can look on the site and see where they are on processing incoming work. I'd have to look again, if you are a member and the animals are ones you have registered and kids you bred- I think you can do it online now.?.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Well i got all my paperwork sent back to me because i must of put the wrong date down i put 1012 not 2013 gurrrrrrrrrrr why am i so dumb!!!!;( hah another 3 weeks later and i will finally own goats!


----------

